# Joerg sprave



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Guess he's worried about being tossed from YouTube. Some British papers are saying he's helping to show terrorists how to defeat body armor. I knew eventually his videos would get him in trouble in a country where self defense is basically illegal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha don't shoot on the whole of the UK for some crappy news papers ridiculous story.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Is it wrong that I have no idea who you are talking about and have never seen one of his videos?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's wrong on so many levels

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk It goes on to say there may be others but they haven't be evaluated yet yikes.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Jörg Sprave lives here in Germany!
Who cares what a british newspaper says?
Terrorist nowadays use cars to kill people.
That's sad but true!
I have a car, but i'm not a terrorist!
Bye, Stefan


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

The papers are cunts, they closed down that video for him if anything doing people a favour by showing how useless these cheap body armour jackets are. Nowadays Google gives you anything you want but I don't see anyone complaining about that!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi guys,
please look here and like the video


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

And if you want, you can also sign here
https://www.change.org/p/youtube-llc-901-cherry-ave-san-bruno-ca-94066-usa-fax-1-650-253-0001-remove-joerg-spraves-community-guidline-strike-on-youtube


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sounds about right for the UK. Apparently ants can't be killed unless you have a licence. Though to be fair most European countries self defence (offensive weapons - and SS fall under that category if used to damage property or against someone) objects are illegal.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

brucered said:


> Is it wrong that I have no idea who you are talking about and have never seen one of his videos?


 yea.. its wrong.. you hear Christianity and think jesus.. hear slingshots and think joerg sprave. Cake.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

For the record. This was gonna happen. He explains the restrictions and laws on the stuff he cant have.. and makes it anyway.. its gonna happen sooner or later.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

He's skirted close to - though to be fair - don't think he actually breaks any of his local laws. Some of his creations are of the 'so-you-don't-have-to-do-this-yourself' sort of deal - and he's always fun to watch with his guttural laughter and shooting his shed most of the time...

Can this Cold Steel Torpedo penetrate a car door... Let's find out. Slap, Ping... Yes it Can!!! HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAAHAH!!!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> He's skirted close to - though to be fair - don't think he actually breaks any of his local laws. Some of his creations are of the 'so-you-don't-have-to-do-this-yourself' sort of deal - and he's always fun to watch with his guttural laughter and shooting his shed most of the time...
> 
> Can this Cold Steel Torpedo penetrate a car door... Let's find out. Slap, Ping... Yes it Can!!! HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAAHAH!!!!


 dont get me wrong.. i love the dude. But if you have a channel like his.. the chances of you being seen as a terrorist are much higher.. its the territory that comes with it ya know.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

In fact did he not put Dankung frames on the map with his SS designs they use?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

pult421 said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > He's skirted close to - though to be fair - don't think he actually breaks any of his local laws. Some of his creations are of the 'so-you-don't-have-to-do-this-yourself' sort of deal - and he's always fun to watch with his guttural laughter and shooting his shed most of the time...
> ...


I think he's great - definitely a great spokesperson for SS - with him SS could be as popular as archery.

And I'd agree generally - his antics can be questionable in areas that are a little tighter about that kind of thing... Germany or the UK for example.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Guess he's worried about being tossed from YouTube. Some British papers are saying he's helping to show terrorists how to defeat body armor. I knew eventually his videos would get him in trouble in a country where self defense is basically illegal.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any smart high school kid handy with power tools can figure out all the stuff he shows in other words he is not really Building showing anything new that a smart criminal could figure out on his own .air guns and slingshots been around for over 100 years . Anyway the better way to do what he shows is just use gunpowerder or any accelerant.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nanny State chew-toy du jour. :angrymod:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so... brits get to determine german law? use of brit law or over reach on a german citizen? where Merkel. . . oh yeah, sorry Germany.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd say because Youtube is global - you probably find anyone could moan about it - may just be the Brits were the most upset. They are WAY more less fun than the Germans


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Sounds like the UK is using him as a axcuse for what happen in London a few weeks ago . They rather blame it on a youtube channel. then anything else


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL. I'd have expected Germany to have blamed him for what happened there on a few occasions in the last while. Its worth having a look through Youtube user agreement as to being banned. There is loads of content I find pretty worrying with having young kids - who use YT extensively...

But lest say you have a person running around with a stab proof vest and gets stabbed to death - obviously the guy who explains how is the guy to blame... Though obviously you just need to stab anywhere where there is no vest coverage... neck maybe...

Think in the European community with the various attacks over the last 2 years - its inevitable that people would start clamping down on home-made-weapon-diy channels on youtube - unfortunately JS is just to well known to fly under the radar.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> LOL. I'd have expected Germany to have blamed him for what happened there on a few occasions in the last while. Its worth having a look through Youtube user agreement as to being banned. There is loads of content I find pretty worrying with having young kids - who use YT extensively...
> 
> But lest say you have a person running around with a stab proof vest and gets stabbed to death - obviously the guy who explains how is the guy to blame... Though obviously you just need to stab anywhere where there is no vest coverage... neck maybe...
> 
> Think in the European community with the various attacks over the last 2 years - its inevitable that people would start clamping down on home-made-weapon-diy channels on youtube - unfortunately JS is just to well known to fly under the radar.


He actually is doing that as a full time job now which makes him a even bigger target!!!
I feel bad for the guy because usually once big gov and company's have you on there radar as doing something they don't like the end of him on YouTube is probably near .


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

pult421 said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Is it wrong that I have no idea who you are talking about and have never seen one of his videos?
> ...


To be fair, I think Rufus husey or @dgui qualify more as slingshot jesus

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

romanljc said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. I'd have expected Germany to have blamed him for what happened there on a few occasions in the last while. Its worth having a look through Youtube user agreement as to being banned. There is loads of content I find pretty worrying with having young kids - who use YT extensively...
> ...


Would be interesting to know how well he does with his SS site... Thing is Youtube is about as global as you can get. Become a celebrity as he has - you're going to have some hate (Daily) mail... ;-)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

bopaloobop said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


Only - only ever heard of RH (though tbh - knew a little of his work) and DGUI through the forum - I wonder how well they are known outside US?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

bopaloobop said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


Rufus husey was light years above anyone else he would do those trick shots in front of live media and audiences. 
Before the days of self made and easily edited YouTube sites were around.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

romanljc said:


> bopaloobop said:
> 
> 
> > pult421 said:
> ...


Again - did these shows regularly make it outside of the US? May have been a filler maybe - but honestly never ever heard of him until recently. Thats probably simply because I don't actually live in the US...

Having moved countries a few times its easy to contextualise - or have assumptions on expected knowledge based on your own history.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > bopaloobop said:
> ...


He was on the Johnny Carson show .
Even back then I think it was seen even in other country's outside the USA

And I'm taking about how good he was .
Not how famous he was outside the usa,.
That I really don't know .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Never seen the Johnny Carson show - heard of it. Probably can watch it on cable... We only ever got like ZET, Seventh Heaven and Full House sort of US content growing up.

I know he was one of the all-time great shooters (if I had to write an history of SS he'd be in it for sure) - and in the states one of the main driver's for the sport. Though honestly - thats just the US - don't even know if he was an influencer in Canada...

Hate to admit it - in the UK its probably Game Keeper John currently who'd probably getting the sport going here. Not that I'd say he's the best role model necessarily. Again here is the power of Youtube. Have a show add some gore and you're a hit. Sure he's influenced more young guys running around shooting up the country side (and posting their fun on YT) than anyone else. The only question you need to ask who'd heard of a PPMG?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Never seen the Johnny Carson show - heard of it. Probably can watch it on cable... We only ever got like ZET, Seventh Heaven and Full House sort of US content growing up.
> 
> I know he was one of the all-time great shooters (if I had to write an history of SS he'd be in it for sure) - and in the states one of the main driver's for the sport. Though honestly - thats just the US - don't even know if he was an influencer in Canada...
> 
> Hate to admit it - in the UK its probably Game Keeper John currently who'd probably getting the sport going here. Not that I'd say he's the best role model necessarily. Again here is the power of Youtube. Have a show add some gore and you're a hit. Sure he's influenced more young guys running around shooting up the country side (and posting their fun on YT) than anyone else. The only question you need to ask who'd heard of a PPMG?


Only people that look at johns channel going to know that .
I like catapult carnage better for some reason. 
Have you seen that one yet?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah I have. Again not the best role model - he's a fantastic shot though.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Rufus use to do his trick shots in front live audiences. And news people 
Much different then what you see on YouTube today where anyone can shoot at something all day long then just edit out all there missed shots .
To make them selfs look like a super star . Doing it in front of people is a whole different ball game .


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Yeah I have. Again not the best role model - he's a fantastic shot though.


Why do you say that? 
Is it the way they hunt?
I don't know the laws over there across the pond
So that is why I'm asking .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The problem is with Youtube - the BIG issue - is that anyone can upload whatever they want to. Its not good practice as it allows people to teach methods that may be illegal or unethical - or simply just downright stupid. If there is one medium thats the greatest risk of ending the sport in the UK (more the hunting side) it that. UK law is so confusing and contradictory - its not like the US and there are so many animal rights groups etc. it won't take much to get banned...

Things are taken out of context - and shown live. Uneducated people - will assume its all good. A few posts recently on the forum which support this fact.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

UK law is odd. On the same site says you can shoot certain animals - as long as you follow the law (without a licence) - on the same site says its illegal to kill anything without a licence as ALL wild animals in the UK are protected (so require a licence - but have to prove that you need a licence - and that you've tried 'other' legal means) - which would also effectively negate SS use in favour of air rifles...

Can stone animals to death - so have to use purpose for 'shot' - so its steel or lead balls only (no marbles / stones)

Land access is the tricky one - as need to have permission or on public land (and insurance)

Shooting equipment does not mention SS - so its assumed as OK (Bows & Cross bows are banned for hunting period - its assumed that its because of rich folks - but apparently its fairly recent 1980's and because the spokesman went to the loo when his topic came up - or at least thats the joke)

Animals can only be hunted during the season you are allowed to

If used to damage property or harm anyone - it becomes a offensive weapon and you go to jail...

Due to animal rights and people being pretty much anti-killing - in the open is not a great idea - so its a covert operation.

Squirrels can't be catch and release (must be killed humanly)

Beyond that its usual ethical hunting practices...


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> The problem is with Youtube - the BIG issue - is that anyone can upload whatever they want to. Its not good practice as it allows people to teach methods that may be illegal or unethical - or simply just downright stupid. If there is one medium thats the greatest risk of ending the sport in the UK (more the hunting side) it that. UK law is so confusing and contradictory - its not like the US and there are so many animal rights groups etc. it won't take much to get banned...
> 
> Things are taken out of context - and shown live. Uneducated people - will assume its all good. A few posts recently on the forum which support this fact.


I saw John hunting on a very popular gun hunting show so I can only assume what he is doing is %100 legal over there. 
As that show is a real legitimate hunting show it's called field sports UK or Britain
John actually did a very detailed video on the laws and what he does. 
First off over there you need permission from the land owner to hunt then he goes on to talk more about other rules they have .
The anti-huntergruops will always have something to say anyway you can't really go by them .
If you don't like hunting you don't like hunting. 
If you know what law he is breaking 
Please post it ?
Just saying ?
Only thing I can think of but this for gun hunting law in the USA you can't hunt from a car or near public roads with a firearm.
I have know idea if that law is in the UK for slingshots .
Do you know?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

GKJ - think he's generally sticking to the law - or at very least he's not actually telling publicly. However he does promote the concept of poaching (its in his product name even) In the UK the SS has always been associated with poaching - and by keeping it in that vein is probably hurting the sport more that it should. Obviously it gets guys out and shooting everything - using stones, not knowing the season etc. Maiming... GKJ however does keep his slate cleaner than most (he does imply though I think).

Seen the FS episode. Him loosing the one squirrel not ideal.

With regards to Anti-groups - in the UK they're a force to be reckoned with. And the general public takes the concept of fair to a whole new level - at schools if they have a running race - no-one can come last - so by default everyone wins... And honestly it will just take some dodgy press and the sport will be banned. Relegated to plinking tins in the back yard - and if lucky the odd tournament - though those are run by hunters - so don't think they would last that long if it hunting wth SS gets banned.

All it takes is one terrorist attack and the Daily Mail...

In the UK it needs to be seen as clean heathy fun - killing small furry and feathered animals will never ever be taken as that by anyone who does not understand.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> GKJ - think he's generally sticking to the law - or at very least he's not actually telling publicly. However he does promote the concept of poaching (its in his product name even) In the UK the SS has always been associated with poaching - and by keeping it in that vein is probably hurting the sport more that it should. Obviously it gets guys out and shooting everything - using stones, not knowing the season etc. Maiming... GKJ however does keep his slate cleaner than most (he does imply though I think).
> 
> Seen the FS episode. Him loosing the one squirrel not ideal.


Yea,true but bad shots happen even with firearms .
I think his show helps promote the target sport of it not just the hunting . I think that once kids get into shooting slingshots they will do it just to shoot 
At cans and targets. Because you can't just pick up a slingshot and hunt with it .
You need to get really good at it first .
Plus hunting takes time patience
This means kids will have to practice at targets and a lot will probably just get into target shooting .
And not hunting as much when they see how hard it is to actually hunt something with a slingshot.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Though - this is important to mention.

In the US you have an established hunting culture. Which is awesome - also your laws actually promote gun ownership (mostly).

Here in the UK and in many European countries this is simply not the case. Hunting is heavily regulated - firearm ownership is as well (No firearms for protection anywhere that I know of in Europe off hand - unless you are Police). Depending where you are you'd need to write a hunting exam, then show proficiency with regards to the weapons you'll be eating to use, as well as prove you're mentally stable enough...

This means that most people don't have a background or understanding in hunting practices or even food origin (they have to have TV shows to actually educate people - its tough to get your head around) so when guys watch the likes of GKJ or CF they act on what they see without the background (what's humane? The screaming rabbit - leave it alone because it hurts your feelings to see it hurt even though you shot it? How do you follow up on a bad shot? Whats buck fever...) - its bad.

Also having found sensitive kids seeing Thumper being wholloped with a flying rock and twitching and bleeding - is not ideal. And I'm surprised that there aren't more check's in place through Youtube with regards to gore.

Its youtube thats used in promoting this - and like JS - its also a key bit of ammo for the anti-groups to put an end to...just mentioning.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

One of the main things is we have the National Rifle Association to fight for our gun and hunting rights. A powerful organization. Others countries don't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yep - you guys in the States are extremely fortunate - you have a lot of freedom in those areas compared to most of the world.

I was reading recently that in the UK the only self defence 'weapon' you're legally allowed is a rape alarm...


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Cjw said:


> One of the main things is we have the National Rifle Association to fight for our gun and hunting rights. A powerful organization. Others countries don't.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And we are lucky the election went right this time around because the left would have planted a few more political left leaning Supreme Court judges to mess with are gun laws for sure .


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Yep - you guys in the States are extremely fortunate - you have a lot of freedom in those areas compared to most of the world.
> 
> I was reading recently that in the UK the only self defence 'weapon' you're legally allowed is a rape alarm...


From what I understand in most of Europe only licenced hunters antique collectors big land owners and farmers and cops are the only ones allowed to have guns basically . I don't think they consider self defence as a legitment reason to own a gun and even saying that over there makes you suspect .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Well you just need access to land that is shootable. Can be through a gun/shooting club as well. Think in Germany if you belong to a gun club - your gun stays at the club (you can't take home). Any weapon for harming another person is essentially illegal. Can own certain types (if you have good reason - swords for instance) but not allowed to carry publicly (also only with good reason - for legitimate martial arts practice etc.).

Think its not so easy as a collector actually... deactivated guns are fine.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

JOERG BIg mistake was to test out his toys on cop gear . Once you start mentioning them in your videos someone will take notice when your that popular 
He should have just stayed with using wood steel and plexiglass targets with out going out and buying military gear to test that was a big mistake . Especially when your a giant masculine looking guy 
That alone makes you suspect to the media types who generally have a negative view of people who like weapons


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

You-tube is acting stupid ,the Huffington ass lied about you ,I can't believe the system would try to hurt you ,but then again envious people always try to destroy people with real talent like you're self don't let it get you down brother


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

issedoff: issedoff:


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Though - this is important to mention.
> 
> In the US you have an established hunting culture. Which is awesome - also your laws actually promote gun ownership (mostly).
> 
> ...


In all fairness, Ever since roman times and up to the second world war, it seems that Europe has been in a state of nearly constant warfare, with someone trying to conquer their neighbor every other day (if you'll excuse the heavy hyperbole), and the US really hasn't had that in the way that Europe has. Just a thought.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

When I watched the video he did on the body armor, the plate was nothing than a piece of aluminum. What kind of body armor is that? I thing Joerg did everyone a favor that intended on purchasing one of those vest as it would give someone a false sense of protection unless the aggressor had a plastic knife. At the very minimum it should have had some sort of plate steel or a thicker piece of aluminum. I loved watching his videos. Some may have been over the top but was very entertaining.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

That rediculously high powered arrow launcher?

Easier to buy a black market rifle and AP rounds.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

YouTube is demonetizing anything political right of Mao as well.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

JS's only 'crime' was to have a video of a product similar to a guy was actually stabbed while using (rather publicly). Though apparently JS's one was an inferior knock-off apparently as a side note and the 'real' ones are kevlar.

Think the DM just happened to make an 'obvious' connection. In a way it actually protects Jorge as well.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

romanljc said:


> JOERG BIg mistake was to test out his toys on cop gear . Once you start mentioning them in your videos someone will take notice when your that popular
> He should have just stayed with using wood steel and plexiglass targets with out going out and buying military gear to test that was a big mistake . Especially when your a giant masculine looking guy
> That alone makes you suspect to the media types who generally have a negative view of people who like weapons


You are mistaken in one sense there. He just used a vest that claims to be protection from knife stabs off eBay to see if it truly protected people. As he points out in the attached follow up video, it should be nowhere near the quality level of a proper law enforcement or military vest.

As for the spear test on the cop shield, if the cops do not want stuff like that shown or tested, it should not be for sale to the general public.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

bigdh2000 said:


> As for the spear test on the cop shield, if the cops do not want stuff like that shown or tested, it should not be for sale to the general public.


True Dan, and he does state that he did the video for the cops so that they'd know what they're up against. I do wonder though, what if the shield was at an angle to the spear, instead of perpendicular like Joerg had it set up? Would it have deflected it successfully, or would it have not made a difference?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

The problem is his video was public for all to see . Its not like he did a test privately and sent the cops the video and armor company the results to warm them to not use that junk .
Before he posted it public for the world to see .
I don't think he did anything wrong but he by posting that and that attack happing soon after in the UK makes him a easy target for the media and gov to use as a diversion from the real problem of terrism they have.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

romanljc said:


> The problem is his video was public for all to see . Its not like he did a test privately and sent the cops the video and armor company the results to warm them to not use that crap .
> Before he posted it public for the world to see .


There are millions of things worse out there that needs to be worried about before that video. For example, you need not look far to find ways to make bombs pocket size and the like that are far more detrimental to law enforcement than a spear out of a home made air gun that is too big for most to carry.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

bigdh2000 said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is his video was public for all to see . Its not like he did a test privately and sent the cops the video and armor company the results to warm them to not use that crap .
> ...


The problem is his video was public for all to see . Its not like he did a test privately and sent the cops the video and armor company the results to warm them to not use that junk .
Before he posted it public for the world to see .
I don't think he did anything wrong but he by posting that and that attack happing soon after in the UK makes him a easy target for the media and gov to use as a diversion from the real problem of terrism they have.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

WOW!

I haven't been here in a while, and I am saddened to see that P.C. is alive and on the thrive, even here. So Joerg has effectively been thrown under the bus, eh. He's a wild and crazy guy, but certainly no more a terrorist than my dog is. Anybody that even raises their voice, is subject to observation. The whole world seems to have gone collectively insane. Letting children on the internet unsupervised is ill advised. But or course, not that many people seem to be supervising. The evidence is overwhelming. Anyway, your kid is smarter than you are. They are going to do an end run on you when you are not looking, if they are so inclined, or just following their peers. You know, because of the peer pressure they are under, and besides, they have to do what the "cool" kids are doing. Probably a better idea to be more concerned about the filth on the internet, than somebody who's building homemade "weapons", no matter how outrageous they may seem to be. Go on YouTube and type in "Spring Break" for just one stupid example. See what 17 year olds are doing at the beach. A "rape alarm", seriously? A lot of women here in the U.S.A. have a 9mm rape deterent. If they have to use it, it is a whole lot more effective than having to wait on the police and the coroner to arrive to pick up their body. Weepin' Jesus on the cross! We're still doing slingshots here, aren't we?

Disgustedly,

SSS


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

PORKY

A man is driving down a deserted country road when he has a blowout.

Not having a spare he finally finds a house and asks the lady if he can use her phone to call for a tow-truck.

As she opens the door for him to come in, a Three Legged Pig runs out.

He asks "why does that Pig only have three legs?"

She says that they had a fire and the pig woke everybody up and then went back and brought the dog out.

He said "but why does the Pig only have three legs?"

She said well another time my son was playing on the ice and it broke and he fell in and the Pig ran to the barn and got a rope and saved him.

Again he asked "why does the Pig only have three legs?"

Wait for it, wait for it.

The woman says, after all the Pig did for us, it didn't seem right to eat him all at once.

"Th-th-th-*that's all folks*!


----------

